
Ask HN: What old, closed websites/web apps do you miss, and why? - slater
Sites like Dopplr, Muxtape, and other sites that were once popular, then got &quot;incredible journey&#x27;d&quot;, or bought, or both.<p>And no, Klout doesn&#x27;t count :P
======
znpy
MSN Messenger.

It was light-years ahead of its time and super fun. Microsoft should revive it
to compete with modern messenger apps (cough cough... whatsapp ... cough
cough).

Now, my memories might be biased because I was a teenager at the time, but I
remember it to be extremely configurable and highly interactive. Paired with
some useful cloud service (some of which microsoft is already offering, like
outlook/live) something very nice could come out.

------
ilamont
fuckedcompany.com

I don't know how @Pud was able to get all of the dirt that he did and wrap it
up into such funny headlines, but he did and it was great while it lasted.

Sample from 2001:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20011108145149/http://www.fucked...](https://web.archive.org/web/20011108145149/http://www.fuckedcompany.com:80/)

------
Mister_X
Firetalk.

I was an early adopter in '97, it used VoIP for slightly laggy communications,
it was really neat for the time, seemed like the future had arrived.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firetalk](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Firetalk)

